
The Tienanmen Square Massacre (2019) - tomohawk
https://www.thoughtco.com/the-tiananmen-square-massacre-195216
======
divbzero
> Contrary to popular belief, the bulk of the violence took place in the
> neighborhoods all around Tiananmen Square, rather than in the Square itself.

As explained by journalists who were in Beijing that day, the Chinese
government’s official account that there was no massacre in Tiananmen Square
may actually be technically true, but of course dodges the main point.

Richard Roth: “For years now (certainly by the time of the 10th anniversary of
Tiananmen) scholars — and many journalists — have been describing it as a
weekend massacre, a massacre in Beijing, the ‘Beijing massacre’ or the
‘crackdown’ in Tiananmen, but not a ‘Tiananmen Square massacre.’ … the Chinese
government has always claimed, perhaps with a bit of sophistry: that there was
no ‘massacre in Tiananmen Square.’ But there's no question many people were
killed by the army that night around Tiananmen Square, and on the way to it.”
[1]

James Miles: “There was no Tiananmen Square massacre, but there was a Beijing
massacre.” [2]

[1]: [https://www.cbsnews.com/news/there-was-no-tiananmen-
square-m...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/there-was-no-tiananmen-square-
massacre/)

[2]: [http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-
pacific/8057762.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/8057762.stm)

------
herval
How accurate is this:

> “Tiananmen Square Massacre is a taboo subject, most Chinese under the age of
> 25 have never even heard about it. Websites that mention the "June 4
> Incident" are blocked in China.”?

Is it really that burried?

------
AndrewOMartin
Anyone with access to BBC iPlayer would be hard pressed to find a better
source than Tiananmen: The People V the Party.

For me, it revealed the story of an organised revolutionary mass that was on
the very brink of bringing Democracy to China, they just didn't get enough of
the army on side before time ran out.

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0008z7h/storyville-
ti...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0008z7h/storyville-tiananmen-
the-people-v-the-party)

------
olliej
Relevant video:
[https://twitter.com/The_Real_Fly/status/1268054038744125440](https://twitter.com/The_Real_Fly/status/1268054038744125440)

~~~
01100011
The police version of that video shows they said 'gassed' not killed and
that's what I'm hearing as well. You'd be better off linking to the video of
the LAPD ramming people with their car.

~~~
olliej
How do you listen to that video and hear anything other than "you will be
dead" ?

~~~
01100011
Does that sound like normal grammar in this part of the US? It does not to me.
They might have said "or we will drive over you", "or we will ram you". "You
will be dead"? That just sounds silly. Why focus on this instance when there
are other, much more obvious and clear instances of police abuse?

Here is the badge cam video and audio:
[https://twitter.com/jlwedel/status/1268355402384596992?s=21](https://twitter.com/jlwedel/status/1268355402384596992?s=21)

